# Java NetBenas. forte and mac os X



## jsn (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi

I installed netbeans on my mac os x, 

now I am looking for any information about how to use it

who has any experience in net beans and or forte?

what do u think about ?

thanks
jsn


----------



## rharder (Sep 4, 2001)

I use them both extensively. At first it was awkward because I was used to the somewhat sloppier IMHO VisualCafe, but I've come to love Forte/NetBeans and the way it handles projects, etc.

Just make sure you have plenty of RAM! It has the annoying "feature" on Mac OS X, that you can't click-through from one window to another, so if you're in the editor pane and want to click on a toolbar button, you have to, essentially, double-click the toolbar button. Oh well.

-Rob


----------



## jsn (Sep 5, 2001)

is there any place t lear how to use netbeans and or forte ?

jsn


----------



## rharder (Sep 10, 2001)

I think just the help files and playing with it. That's what I did anyway.

-Rob


----------



## gobera (Oct 22, 2002)

I have a couple of problems with forte, maybe somebody may help me:

I can't type { } or [ ], it just doesn't recognize the Option key or something like that. I have to type them on another program and copy-paste.

I can't debug if I'm not connected to Internet. It says something about it can't execute gethostbyname() or something like that.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## bogomips (Nov 16, 2002)

I have the same problem with [] and {}

I have tried to make some macros and keybindings, but they seems to be ignored!


----------



## bogomips (Nov 16, 2002)

ahhhh fixed the {} & [] issue.

in options -> Editing -> Editor Settings -> Java Editor

As an example I use {.

Create a macro called CurlyLeft and fill the expansion with "{" (yes you need the quotes.

Hit ok, and go to keybindings, here you should be able to kind one called macro-CurlyLeft, doubleclick that and choose a keybinding, in our example Option+Shift+8

The reason I couldn't get it to work, was the missing qoutes in my macro - silly me http://www.macosx.com/forums/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## gobera (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks, it worked perfectly.

I  hope one day Sun releases a more mac-like version of Sun ONE IDE


----------



## jkestr (Jan 21, 2003)

I just installed NetBeans at home, and on my computer in the lab at school. The JavaDocs worked fine at school, but not at home. I tried tweeking with things, even copying the API's my instructor put on a CD for us, and it still does not work. I even tried the html path.

It's getting rather frustrating.


----------

